# First Goose Hunting Experience for my V Boy!



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

We had our very first goose hunting with our V boy. Well, the original plan was to go duck hunting. A few hours later we had realized there were almost no ducks left, but there were geese out there. So we changed our plan. The water was very cold so we tried to shoot over land. We succeeded. However, when we sent our boy to retrieve the bird we knew for a fact was down, it was not there! Our boy's recent search behind the duck experience kicked in and our boy spent what seem to be a long time following the goose's scent in cattails, then he swam after the goose and even took a fight with it in the water, before retrieving it still live and kicking back to us. It turned out to be a large goose, 13.5 pounds! Hope this is not just the beginners luck and we will continue having a great time goose hunting!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sweet, and good job on him continuing the search.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

That is impressive!

Do I remember right about your hunting with him - that you hadn't been hunters & it wasn't planned, but when you got Marcus you thought "Hey, we should try hunting with him"? If so, I'd say that it worked out really well !!

Bob


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Bob said:


> That is impressive!
> 
> Do I remember right about your hunting with him - that you hadn't been hunters & it wasn't planned, but when you got Marcus you thought "Hey, we should try hunting with him?" If so, I'd say that it worked out really well !!
> 
> Bob


Yes. We were not hunters and I still cannot believe we are now into hunting hobby! It just happened Marcus' desire to hunt is extremely high and it is out in the field where he is the happiest dog ever. We are still learning the ropes though. We definitely need to work on our shooting skills (so many grouses and ducks got away, we have lost count!)


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

What else occurs to me is that breeders who are serious about breeding gun dogs often/usually reserve the pups with the greatest promise for buyers who are serious about hunting and/or field trials. That you wanted a companion dog and got such an outstanding hunter must mean that that Marcus slipped under the radar. Or that the breeder didn't care.

However it came to be, you scored! I don't hunt, but I'm envious.

Bob


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Bob said:


> What else occurs to me is that breeders who are serious about breeding gun dogs often/usually reserve the pups with the greatest promise for buyers who are serious about hunting and/or field trials. That you wanted a companion dog and got such an outstanding hunter must mean that that Marcus slipped under the radar. Or that the breeder didn't care.
> 
> However it came to be, you scored! I don't hunt, but I'm envious.
> 
> Bob


We don't hunt and our breeder was disappointed because they already had Kaylee on birds at 7weeks (not sure the extent of it) but they still let us have her. I guess they figured she was still going to have a happy enough life being a family dog. I have been tempted to get into hunting but I don't even have an idea of where to start not to mention I've been only shooting once with my co-workers. I know Kaylee would enjoy it though. She wasn't very happy I didn't let her go check out the dead raccoon on our run today.


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

If you hunt your dog, this might happen to you. :


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Bob said:


> What else occurs to me is that breeders who are serious about breeding gun dogs often/usually reserve the pups with the greatest promise for buyers who are serious about hunting and/or field trials. That you wanted a companion dog and got such an outstanding hunter must mean that that Marcus slipped under the radar. Or that the breeder didn't care.
> 
> However it came to be, you scored! I don't hunt, but I'm envious.
> 
> Bob


The breeders actually kept telling us to hunt with this pup. They are kind of partially responsible for us getting into hunting. However, they did say they got chills when the pup got his perfect NAVHDA NA score. 

I must admit though the desire of this pup to hunt is almost unmanageable at times. Only now when we got a second pup, I could see the differences (we need to teach our new baby puppy things we never had to teach Marcus). 

Marcus could achieve a lot more if he was lucky enough to be partnered with a professional. We went pheasant hunting today and came back with one rooster only. Why? Because we keep missing, both of us. Marcus kept pointing and giving us the look after another bad shot. All four of us (including the baby puppy) can hardly walk now.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

We finally figured out why Marcus has still trouble walking today after yesterday's pheasant hunting. Apparently his paws pads are badly swollen especially bad (one part looks like it has a piece of a pad completely missing) on one of his paws. It occurred to me that while we (including the puppy) were enjoying our slow hunting walk, Marcus worked hard and had covered huge areas searching for pheasants (pheasants seem to create complicated puzzles in their attempt to loose the dogs). Although he was the driving force and kept pushing us all, I feel guilty as I should have known better this Vizsla would not stop hunting until he drops. One of the judges after a performance field test this fall said that one does not need running shoes with this dog, as this dog will cover the entire area on his own and will not miss a bird in there. Only when back home, Marcus had started showing he was in pain. I have balm that would work better on his paws, but went with coconut oil again just because I could destruct him from pain with this oil (as he could also lick it from my hands). Anyhow, no more hunting this weekend. Marcus needs to rest and let his paws heal.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Outstanding job on the Goose. One thing I have noticed with geese is shot dead geese tend to fall or float on their back. Both my Vizslas at first would try to grab them on the middle of the breast and have a real hard time. I worked both d ogs with a goose by having them hold and carry the goose at the shoulder. Much easier for them to carry and did not take long for them to figure out the better way to pick them up on their own for a retrieve.


----------

